# Facebook down? out?



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

I can partially access a cached version on my mobile, but desktop is nul. It's been like this for (over?) 30 min.I'm in western Canada...






CCTV JUST RELEASED


----------



## Rachel (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes it seems that FB, Messenger, Whatsapp and IG are down :(


----------



## Stringtree (Oct 4, 2021)

(all ten knuckles cracking) Well, that spell worked, after all. Guess my Latin's still okay.

Lunch!


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

Also, someone pointed this out to me...


----------



## Rob (Oct 4, 2021)

Same here in Italy


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

March 13, 2019
▼









When Facebook Is Down, Don't Blame Hackers


Facebook and its related properties spent several hours offline in many parts of the world today. Just don't call it a DDoS attack.




www.wired.com


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 4, 2021)

Rachel said:


> Yes it seems that FB, Messenger, Whatsapp and IG are down :(


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 4, 2021)

Only slightly off-topic (and not being particulary hip on what is "trending") but is the VI-Contol forum considered "social media"?


----------



## handz (Oct 4, 2021)

Yep, all FB stuff, FB, IG, MEssenger... they are for sure making some new "awesome" updates


----------



## Stringtree (Oct 4, 2021)

I thought vi-c was a BBS.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 4, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> I thought vi-c was a BBS.


Gotcha: my DukDuckGo search revealed Board of Behavioral Sciences (BBS)--or maybe more likely Bulletin Board System. Not having Facebook, Twitter, MySpace, or other accounts, I am utterly/happily clueless and am dependent upon the kindness of strangers.
Thanks for the enlightenment, @Stringtree


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 4, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Only slightly off-topic (and not being particulary hip on what is "trending") but is the VI-Contol forum considered "social media"?


No it's "social (sample) mania"


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 4, 2021)

Some (many?) people’s mental health would be much better without it IMO.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 4, 2021)

time for you all to detox from facebook


----------



## handz (Oct 4, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Some (many?) people’s mental health would be much better without it IMO.


Mine not, my business is getting main traffic from IG and FB


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 4, 2021)

Just noticed that myself... that it's down, I mean.


----------



## gamma-ut (Oct 4, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> I can partially access a cached version on my mobile, but desktop is nul.


Oh no.

Anyway...


----------



## cuttime (Oct 4, 2021)

I wonder how many millions per minute they lose?


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 4, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Just noticed that myself... that it's down, I mean.


SSSST! let them detox for a while.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 4, 2021)

Confirmed. Facebook tango down. Probably due to Anonymous. Good job!


----------



## Martin S (Oct 4, 2021)

Finally !! - please make this downtime permanent. “Social” media, my ass… It’s the altar of navel-gazers…


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Only slightly off-topic (and not being particulary hip on what is "trending") but is the VI-Contol forum considered "social media"?


I believe a forum is indeed considered to be social media.


----------



## cuttime (Oct 4, 2021)

How can I tell all my friends that Facebook is down???


----------



## Rossy (Oct 4, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> time for you all to detox from facebook


Never used it, never will.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 4, 2021)

Facebook employee using Twitter to talk about the Facebook issues...
...it would be like Orchestral Tools using _One Orchestra_ in the communication for their new product :-p


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 4, 2021)

handz said:


> Yep, all FB stuff, FB, IG, MEssenger... they are for sure making some new "awesome" updates


Probably just purging the servers before Congress drops a subpoena on them.


----------



## Stringtree (Oct 4, 2021)

I usually check Abraham Lincoln’s Twitter for the real skinny. He just linked to some Yahoo article about today’s global productivity spike.


----------



## lux (Oct 4, 2021)

All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy
All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy
All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy
All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 4, 2021)

lux said:


> All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy
> All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy
> All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy
> All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy


"Heeeeer's _Luca_!"


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

If it's ransomware... Pay, or Turk and Caicos? 

This could be a turning point for them, nonetheless.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Oct 4, 2021)

YES!!!!!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Oct 4, 2021)

lux said:


> All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy
> All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy
> All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy
> All work and no play makes Luca a dull boy


We play OUTSIDE...


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 4, 2021)

As long as YouTube still works I could care less about Zuckerberg getting shook down by regulators and politicians.

They should shut down Twitter for a week, then you’ll see real traumatized couch potatoes and freaked out celebs…

Thankfully we still have VI-Control and evil capitalist developers.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 4, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Never used it, never will.


No instagram? no whatsapp? (to name a few subsidiaries from facebook.)


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> As long as YouTube still works I could care less about Zuckerberg getting shook down by regulators and politicians.
> 
> They should shut down Twitter for a week, then you’ll see real traumatized couch potatoes and freaked out celebs…
> 
> Thankfully we still have VI-Control and evil capitalist developers.


On the other hand, I think of the other side of the world, where billions live in war zones, dictatorships, famines, environment disaster zones, and even people in "richer" countries, etc. Where social media in not a luxury but a lifeline to break the silence and reach out to the world, organize and protest...


----------



## Rossy (Oct 4, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> No instagram? no whatsapp? (to name a few subsidiaries from facebook.)


none, my wife likes that stuff but I was lucky enough to see what it did to people early on and I am a bit of a social hermit. I tried Instagram for about a week and was bombarded with stuff that it thought I liked and that was enough for me. I personally don't get the whole "look at what I am doing" thing when it comes to everyday mundane things, I know I am in the minority but every feeling doesn't need to be shared. My view only of course. This forum is as far as I am willing to go (and I'm not looking at my phone every minute).


----------



## cuttime (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Voider (Oct 4, 2021)

cuttime said:


>


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 4, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Also, someone pointed this out to me...



Also really curious what Facebook thinks is "safer"....


----------



## hoxclab (Oct 4, 2021)

Imagine using Facebook lol


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 4, 2021)

Oh no....could they take out TikTok while they're at it?


----------



## cuttime (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

So, whistleblower in front of Congress + "outage" = conspiracy theory 101. 

Gosh, if I could post this on Facebook...  

But I've also had internet burps for hours (broadband), so is there a satellite in trouble?


----------



## Collywobbles (Oct 4, 2021)

Maybe it's an alien invasion, FB would have been my first target as well.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 4, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> Imagine using Facebook lol


My musical career would be nowhere without it. :D
Of course those that don't use it or didn't use it well while using it wouldn't know the great benefits.

I also wouldn't be in contact with many great folks and composers I admire otherwise. Mailing isn't the same kind of interaction as mutually following activity/feed and other platforms don't automatically "connect" you when you "follow" them, except maybe some small upcoming ones that very few people of interest for me use. 

I'm also not aware of another platfom that is functionally basically instagram, reddit, skype, website/newsletter etc etc at the same time featurewise.


----------



## ryans (Oct 4, 2021)

Rachel said:


> Yes it seems that FB, Messenger, Whatsapp and IG are down :(


Add Twitter and that would basically be my utopia.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 4, 2021)

cuttime said:


> How can I tell all my friends that Facebook is down???


Send them a tweet?


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 4, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> Imagine using Facebook lol


That's not a line from the Lennon song is it?


----------



## cuttime (Oct 4, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Send them a tweet?


That's how Facebook is doing it right now.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 4, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> On the other hand, I think of the other side of the world, where billions live in war zones, dictatorships, famines, environment disaster zones, and even people in "richer" countries, etc. Where social media in not a luxury but a lifeline to break the silence and reach out to the world, organize and protest...



Don’t dictators get to allow FakeBook into their countries in exchange for sharing data and controlling/censoring speech?

Putin allows YouTube to make money in exchange for taking down videos of opposition.

Doubt Zuck gives a damn about anything other than power/control and money.

Wish your example was a standard, or true. But in Hong Kong tech companies shared data w/ the CCP who have now rounded up everyone who opposed them, shut down media, took over newspapers.

Guess there was more money standing with the CCP instead of those without a “voice.”


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Oct 4, 2021)

Small designers are sweating at this-it is a primary source of marketing and interacting with customers. Heck- most of my customers use Facebook login to access my site. I think I’m drinking extra “coffee” today. I would post a 3D pic of that… but… well I guess I could do a little dance and make a TikTok. 🌰


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Don’t dictators get to allow FakeBook into their countries in exchange for sharing data and controlling/censoring speech?
> 
> Putin allows YouTube to make money in exchange for taking down videos of opposition.
> 
> ...


My point was that social media is essential for the people, the victims of such monstrous regimes.

People themselves find and will continue finding platforms to coalesce their activism to share awareness and apply pressure on criminal authorities.

They want to be heard, and to reach out to the rest of the world to seek empathy, compassion, support, denounce war crimes, crimes against humanity, victimization, scams, to share interviews, live videos, documentaries, historical research, etc.

The crimes of social media giants will catch up to them. Because they are crossing lines and have been injecting venom in our minds, relationships and facilitated huge abuses of power. And all this is coming out, thankfully.

Zuck will have to care at some point. He has a young family and he is bound to see the damage done. Or be forced to by fate.









Facebook is 'pausing' Instagram for kids. Here's why Mark Zuckerberg allows screen time for his daughters


Facebook is pausing its 'Instagram for kids' plan for now — but if Mark Zuckerberg's family track record is an indicator, the platform may not disappear so easily.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

JasonSchoepfer said:


> Small designers are sweating at this-it is a primary source of marketing and interacting with customers. Heck- most of my customers use Facebook login to access my site. I think I’m drinking extra “coffee” today. I would post a 3D pic of that… but… well I guess I could do a little dance and make a TikTok. 🌰


Sorry to hear that, Jason... Time to proactively seek a different platform, eh? I have recently been introduced to SIGNAL as an alternative to Messenger. And known to be more secure too.

As for social platform similar to FB, there's MeWe I know. Haven't used it a lot, though. Too used to the FB "workflow" I guess.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 4, 2021)

JasonSchoepfer said:


> Small designers are sweating at this-it is a primary source of marketing and interacting with customers. Heck- most of my customers use Facebook login to access my site. I think I’m drinking extra “coffee” today. I would post a 3D pic of that… but… well I guess I could do a little dance and make a TikTok. 🌰



Your Power Users Group and other hardware groups are my favs on FakeBook.

You’ve got nothing to worry about, they needed a market correction, and as we all know they own the regulators and politicians, this is grandstanding and fundraising. FakeBook isn’t going anywhere.

But they probably will have to appear to not be after profits and power for a while to keep the WOKELings and shake down artists at bay.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Only slightly off-topic (and not being particulary hip on what is "trending") but is the VI-Contol forum considered "social media"?


Yep.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

A "proof of life..."


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 4, 2021)

I wonder if FB was hacked?


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

Prehaps an inside job/worker's revolt. Meanwhile, users are already going through Facebook withdrawal.


----------



## Simeon (Oct 4, 2021)

I heard somewhere that it was a Cloudflare DNS issue of some kind.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I wonder if FB was hacked?


That's my suspicion as well. Either ransomware, or Anonymous, or it's an inside job. I pray it is Anonymous or inside job. Things would become rather interesting in those cases, but more predictable with ransomware.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

Simeon said:


> I heard somewhere that it was a Cloudflare DNS issue of some kind.


Considering the 60 Minutes whistle blower piece last which aired last night that would be too convenient.


----------



## Stringtree (Oct 4, 2021)

Cui bono? Nobody wants the person who bought the football to leave. Well, nobody playing, anyway.


----------



## cuttime (Oct 4, 2021)

As much as anyone really wants the hacking angle to be true, it seems that is not the case:









Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp, and Oculus are down. Here’s what we know [Updated]


The root cause of the worldwide outage appears to be a flubbed BGP route update.




arstechnica.com


----------



## Simeon (Oct 4, 2021)

Looks like we are back up!


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2021)

Simeon said:


> I heard somewhere that it was a Cloudflare DNS issue of some kind.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

I don't know anyone in IT here in the SF Bay Area who is willing to work for Facebook.


----------



## DCPImages (Oct 4, 2021)

Not out


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

Zuck apparently paid the ransom.


----------



## Pier (Oct 4, 2021)

No hacking.

They pushed a bad update to their routers and they needed to send techs physically to a number of data centers around the world to fix this.


----------



## Kent (Oct 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> No hacking.
> 
> They pushed a bad update to their routers and they needed to send techs physically to a number of data centers around the world to fix this.


Amazing how fragile this is.






__





Outline.com







www.outline.com


----------



## Pier (Oct 4, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Amazing how fragile this is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah all FB internet traffic depends on those routers.

It was a huge fuckup. Companies like FB have tons of measures in place so this doesn't happen. It's really unbelievable.

The conspiracy theory going around is that just a couple of hours before FB went down, a FB whistleblower went public:


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> No hacking.
> 
> They pushed a bad update to their routers and they needed to send techs physically to a number of data centers around the world to fix this.


Where did you read this? I don't think it's that simple. First major Facebook outage since 2008 less than 24 hours after the 60 Minutes whistle-blower piece. Figure the odds! We may never know the truth, however, DNS updates generally don't require a tech to be physically present at a NOC and if that were the case it would have taken much longer for Facebook to resolve once updated than it did.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> It was a huge fuckup. Companies like FB have tons of measures in place so this doesn't happen. *It's really unbelievable.*


Bingo! Okay, I see we're on the same page.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 4, 2021)

Not a big fan of FB, but not necessarily a hater either. I use it to check in on family (mainly). Rarely post anything. 

A lot of legit entities rely on it for their business and communications. If they would do a major clean up of the bad stuff, it might be a decent platform. 

There's rumors that there are more whistleblowers to come.


----------



## Kent (Oct 4, 2021)

I’m all for watching it burn. That is my bias, and I own it.


----------



## Pier (Oct 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Where did you read this? I don't think it's that simple. First major Facebook outage since 2008 less than 24 hours after the 60 Minutes whistle-blower piece. Figure the odds! We may never know the truth, however, DNS updates generally don't require a tech to be physically present at a NOC and if that were the case it would have taken much longer for Facebook to resolve once updated than it did.


Multiple sources. FB people on Twitter, Reddit, HN, etc.

Yeah the timing is really weird.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Not a big fan of FB, but not necessarily a hater either. I use it to check in on family (mainly). Rarely post anything.
> 
> A lot of legit entities rely on it for their business and communications. If they would do a major clean up of the bad stuff, it might be a decent platform.
> 
> There's rumors that there are more whistleblowers to come.


It's truly disturbing to see how people reacted like strung-out junkies unable to access their Facebook or Instagram accounts for a few hours.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

On the other hand, if VI-C ever goes down that would be a disaster!


----------



## Pier (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

Pier said:


>



The plot thickens!


----------



## Kent (Oct 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> The plot thickens!


Tweet deleted—what did it say?


----------



## Pier (Oct 4, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Tweet deleted—what did it say?


That the FB techs couldn't enter the data centers because the card control system was also down. They needed to use saws to be able to enter the server rooms.

Edit:

Ummm apparently not.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

Pier said:


> That the FB techs couldn't enter the data centers because the card control system was also down. They needed to use saws to be able to enter the server rooms.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ummm apparently not.



Good thing we have Charlie Clouser on our side...just in case.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

Facebook Is Weaker Than We Knew


A trove of leaked documents, published by The Wall Street Journal, hints at a company whose best days are behind it.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 5, 2021)

On theme with "fragility" but nothing to do with FB and its companies*, I experienced fragility when a week ago at McDonalds I mis-entered my debit card pin # 2-3 times which locked out my card. Likely I was in a brain fog at the time.

I was able to use my card for an online purchase over the weekend so thought nothing further of it; however, today I discovered my card was locked out for use at any checkout. 

Since I had no $ in my wallet I spent two hours of my time walking to my bank and then back to purchase groceries. 

Moral: This whole card-computer rigmarole has its fragilities; therefore, ALWAYS carry some cash on you.

*Note: I was part of a wave of people off-loading FB starting about 7 years back.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 5, 2021)

DarkestShadow said:


> My musical career would be nowhere without it. :D
> Of course those that don't use it or didn't use it well while using it wouldn't know the great benefits.
> 
> I also wouldn't be in contact with many great folks and composers I admire otherwise. Mailing isn't the same kind of interaction as mutually following activity/feed and other platforms don't automatically "connect" you when you "follow" them, except maybe some small upcoming ones that very few people of interest for me use.
> ...


There's always money to be made in any disaster.


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't know if I should post this here or open another thread but here it goes:


----------

